# Setting water parameters (GH/KH) from HMA filtered water.



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

Hi,
Fisrt post here so thanks for having me. I have three tanks running right now (240, 46, 50) Large community planted and two shrimp tanks with plants.

Anyone care to help me get the right recipe for mineralising my water for a new shrimp tank.

New tank is a Fluval Edge 46lt with Eheim Ecco pro 330 canister filter. ADA amazonia three rocks and a piece of drift wood. Anubias barteri caladifolia, Vallisneria spiralis 'Tiger' and Fissidens weeping moss.

Intended inhabitants will be CRS and Blue Jelly's.

I filter my water with an HMA filter rather than RO as I have soft water anyway.

Want to ensure I have the correct GH/KH so the shrimp will get enough Ca/Mg and may add some MTS also.

Unsure as to the best way to test etc.

Will be minimal fert dosing with TNC complete and Easycarbo.

Also how long does the cycling take with Amazonia? At what Ammonia level should I water change? Have been water changing with straight HMA filtered water (50%) for a few days now.

My HMA filtered water parameters are as follows:-
TDS = 50ppm
pH = 7.1
KH = 10-20mg/l (0.5-1.1dKH)
GH = 20-40mg/l (1.1-2.2dGH)

Pic of Tank:-





Not the best pic I know.

Thanks, Gaz


----------



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

Did a 50% WC on all three tanks yesterday with water straight from HMA filter.

Tank mentioned above which should be cycling has Amazonia and power sand substrate. I thought the Amazonia should buffer the pH around 6.5 but is showing 7.3 and a TDS of 140.
Will check the GH/KH and Ammonia / Nitrites and update later. (Filter squeeze and 2 bottles of starter bacteria earlier in the week)

Main community tank (240lts) with lots of plants is pH 7.2 TDS 370. This tank gets well dosed with TNC complete 20mls/day and easy carbo. (Kamoer 4 pump auto doser)

Cherry shrimp tank (50lts) with a couple anubias on wood only is pH 7.2 TDS 250. Will be hooked up to carbon dosing with manual TNC complete and will get some more plants soon.

Anyone got an idea on why the Amazonia tank is at pH 7.3?
Is this due to the tank cyling? (In which case it will hopefully drop once the cycle is over)

Thanks, Gaz


----------



## tim (14 Apr 2013)

The Amazonia will buffer the water it depends on the param's of the water you add how long this process may take.


----------



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

Wood should be ok as that would lower pH if anything.

I'll have to check the rocks though.

HMA water went in at 7.1 something is not quite right.


----------



## Gary Pratt (14 Apr 2013)

Ok, update.

pH meter hadn't been calibrated for a few months.

Now reads 0.5 lower.

6.7 on the existing tanks and 6.8 on the 46lts Fluval Edge tank that is cycling.

I'm a bit happier now.

Still looking for some advice on TDS / mineralising etc.

Cheers, Gaz


----------

